# Ram cichlid



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have 6 tiger barbs and one swordtail in a 29 gal. Will I be able to add a ram without conflict?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

No problem, you have plenty of room. I worry about your Ram. They are fairly social and like to have others of their kind around. The Ram is a very inoffensive Cichlid and will only become aggresive when spawning. They need very good water quality so don't let their water get dirty. Make sure you have rocks and plants for your Ram to hide in and around.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i wouldnt do tht 

i have a ram cichlid in my tank which used to be very peaceful but now it would even attack my hand when i try adjust plants lol


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I have two balloon rams in my 55 community tank with out any aggression issues. Inhabitants include two Angels, two Dwarf Gouramis, 6 Serpia Tetras, 7 Skirted Tetras, 1 Red Tail Shark, nine assorted cory's and a loach named "Lucky"


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i thought he is asking about a bolivian ram with tiger barbs


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

I was asking about the blue ram


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Blue Ram, Bolivian Ram, Balloon Ram, German Blue Ram, and Ram Cichlid are all from the genus Mikrogeophagus. I think their care, size, compatibility, and requirements are very similar. I have been wrong before.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I had kept my GBR's in everything between 10 - 55 gallons and mixed with betta's, barbs, gourami, convicts, JD's, guppy's and angels and in my experience no aggression problems. just my experience and not saying it would work for all


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

dirtydutch4x said:


> I had kept my GBR's in everything between 10 - 55 gallons and mixed with betta's, barbs, gourami, convicts, JD's, guppy's and angels and in my experience no aggression problems. just my experience and not saying it would work for all



The only aggression I see is when my two little ram's come face to face. It is pretty funny to watch them. Their fins stand up and they just sit there looking and swimming around each other. Then one of them swims off to the other side of the 55.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

So do you think I'll be ok if I add them?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I would not tell anyone to do anything but if I had the stock that you had then I would not hesitate, and yes they love to flare at each other. I always kept a 1-2 ratio m/f with the rams.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

In a 29g I would add only one. They like really clean water. From what I have read. If the single ram does ok for a week or two than go for a second. That's how I did it anyway. They were initially in my 40g hex community tank which has now become my 55g.


----------

